# favorite rapper



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

i gotta go with pac hands down


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dont get me started on this one...lol....rite now its nas


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

but i forgot...BIG L is the sickest mufucker that ever touched the mic


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

What? Why isn't the #1 selling rapper even on the list as a choice?

Eminem, hands down.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

2 Pac


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

f*ck eminem he sux sh*t


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

gotta luv 2pac


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> dont get me started on this one...lol....rite now its nas
> [snapback]901380[/snapback]​


sorry, i ment of all time not right now


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

then big L


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> f*ck eminem he sux sh*t
> [snapback]901402[/snapback]​


His words are actually understandable, his sentences are whole and coherent, he utilizes voice inflection (none of that monotone droning sh*t), and his words actually go well with his beats.

Not to mention he has the backing and support of major players in the game, along with a sales record that's second to none.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I dont really listen to rap... at all









But out of that list, my favorite would probly be Nas


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

to be honest with u...he plays more of the comedic role then he does the serious role...he should stick to producing and even then all his beats sound exactly the same

and i can understand nas jay z i can understand tupac and biggy...shti i can even understand twista and bonethugs


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Eminem than Biggie


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> f*ck eminem he sux sh*t
> [snapback]901402[/snapback]​


No assclown, you're just a philistine.

While Eminem is likely the best, he's not really my favorite. I still like Havoc and Prodigy from what used to be Mobb Deep above pretty much anything else.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

2Pac. Has a SOng for EVERY mood.
Eminem has some good stuff, I like his stuff.
Never got in to to Biggie, Nas, Jay Z.


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

I like Ice Cube, 2 Pac, Ice T, Eazy E, Snoop, and Dre.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

eminem...when he wants to be is better then half the cats in the game...but he just has the dumbest songs man...like just lose it? wtf is up with that

nas and biggie are tite...tupac does have a song for every mood come to think about it

im feelin nas tho rite now...even tho alot more ppl prolly like jay-z nas is pretty deep

ice cube has some good songs so does eazy -e

and el twich wut the hell is a philistine...use words i can understand we both know im not gonna understand that sh*t


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

2shot sucks monkey balls! the only guy i know of the got killed and still makes cd's. WTF.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

tupac^ makes cd's and hes dead


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> tupac^ makes cd's and hes dead
> [snapback]901631[/snapback]​


And a movie


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> eminem...when he wants to be is better then half the cats in the game...but he just has the dumbest songs man...like just lose it? wtf is up with that
> 
> nas and biggie are tite...tupac does have a song for every mood come to think about it
> 
> ...


Too bad Eminem's sh*t has more beat than friggen biggie.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Can't just pick one...

Immortal Technique, Wu-Tang Clan(Ain't nothin to f*ck with), Talib kweli, Biggie, Tupac, Big pun....list goes on.


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

View attachment 50190

Beastie Boys


----------



## jrs1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Big L has got to be the best lyricist of all time. To me anyway, just my preference.Biggie is one of the greatest of all time but he's not #1 to me. I'd put Nas above B.I.G. Mobb Deep is definately in my top 10. So is Mos Def.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hands down to Pac. No doubt..


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

It`s the return of the vernacular vandal - I`m a cannibal
Make ya scramble, searching for ammo
As I`m lurkin in the shadows, each person that passes
Catch a slight scent of death when the curtains contractin`
I`m too fast and furious for cops to catch
Got em curious like how the hell he hop that fence
Leave em worried if I copped another stock of shells
That leave em burried in the ocean next to rotting whales
I seal fate with a kiss and leave the scene in a flash
And was last seen in a cab, weavin in and out traffic
As a kid, was a bastard, a product of acid
Half-mad, half-unofficial stereo thrasher
Graphic flashes when I`m holding this plastic
In my hand, that allows me, to speak to the masses
I`mma reach em whether or not yall really feeling my classics
So hop on, I`m gassed, and I just lit a match bitch!

i like writing to heres something i wrote up


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I voted Dre


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

2 pac, Eminem, Biggie


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> What? Why isn't the #1 selling rapper even on the list as a choice?
> 
> Eminem, hands down.
> [snapback]901395[/snapback]​


record sales in no way shows that he is the greatest rapper ever.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

4cmob said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > What? Why isn't the #1 selling rapper even on the list as a choice?
> ...


Maybe not, but it's stupid not to at least include him in the choices for the poll. That said, Sales don't mean sh*t when they involve a single song, 2 songs, or maybe even an album. But when the amazing sales are consistant over a period of YEARS and multiple albums, brushing them off is ignorant.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

krs 1, rza, and most of the qb rappers, including nas, mobb deep, etc.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

krs is still killin it...but immortal technique is the man


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> 4cmob said:
> 
> 
> > Enriqo_Suavez said:
> ...


im not brushing em off, to be honest he is one of my favorites but he doesnt belong in the same breath as pac or biggie


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

4cmob said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > 4cmob said:
> ...


What, and Nelly and Lil Wayne do ?







oh goodness

btw, the reason that "Other" is winning the poll is cause you didn't put Em in there


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

i voted other for KRS-ONE


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Fab 5 Freddy :laugh:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lynch hung,andre nicatina,mac dre in his hey days


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

eminem , is the men

2pac 
50 cent 
the are okay but em is the best


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

thePACK said:


> lynch hung,andre nicatina,mac dre in his hey days
> [snapback]904038[/snapback]​


mac dre could spit quite well


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

I like to listen to cypress hill or house of pain when i'm gettin wasted


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Em is far from the best. His style borrows from everyone before him. His style is the mix of everyone else's but he's white and therefore is seen as completely original. Don't get me wrong he's an amazing rapper but can't be the greatest...and yes I know this poll for your favorite not the greatest. Immortal Technique has a complex, story tellin style that is so intricate it's almost impossible to copy.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Em is far from the best. His style borrows from everyone before him. His style is the mix of everyone else's but he's white and therefore is seen as completely original. Don't get me wrong he's an amazing rapper but can't be the greatest...and yes I know this poll for your favorite not the greatest. Immortal Technique has a complex, story tellin style that is so intricate it's almost impossible to copy.
> [snapback]904141[/snapback]​


Eminem not original? To a degree, NO rapper is 'original', but Eminem is far from just a mix of other sh*t! His voice inflection, stories, 'wackyness,' sound effects and so many more things are all a breath of fresh air and something new.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

p.s. i can't believe nelly, jay-z, and lil wayne are on there. what a joke, lol.


----------



## dayday (Feb 22, 2005)

pac and nas had a way with words man they said some smooth stuff also i cant leave out biggie also but the guys out now that say some ill stuff are fabolous and my boy game is pretty nice too that brotha did a free style in spanish thats a cold dude. ludacris is tight too what about E-40 so nice you got to listen to him twice.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

mac dre the bay rapper? dude u know theres been 3 mcs killed in the bay area in like hte last couple months...mac dre died just recently rite


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

and crooked i i think to...mockingbird by eminem was tite...but damn his voice is annoying

i cant like game he got skills but i just hate g unit


----------



## GoodFella (Aug 5, 2004)

R.I.P. Big L!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

^amen...best rapper ever to touch the mic


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Easily the best rapper right now is 'the almighty King Koopa' Chamillionaire the undground mixtape messiah. He's killed every rapper lyrically and turned down every record label out. I hate this topic cause most hip hop fans only get to hear what they see on MTV so they start naming off Biggie n Pac or Em as the best lyricist or rappers.

-Biggie was a true master freestyle lyricist but turned pop with Puffy
-Pac was more an actor/rapper/activist that became Suge Knights puppet
-T.I. another Puffy victim
-Nas done pretty good, but had some iffy albums, known for written all his raps but still holdin it down.
-JayZ is officially known as the "Rhyme Burglar" and is the weakest on the mic
-Dr Dre has got 3 pop rap packages out right now...Eminem, 50cent and The Game. All packaged 'Gangsta' rappers. Em got WAY overexposed and basically is the next Vanilla Ice in the making. Vitrtually every rapper clowns 50 cause he got the cheesiest ryhmes, only reason he sells cause he got shot nine times 
-Best producers out is Lil Jon and Mannie Fresh, Lil Jon made about 100 hits last yr.
-E-40 is one of the best freestylist and is respected by almost everyone in the rap community and writes raps for alot of other rappers like Snoop.
-Lotta peeps sleep on Luda cause he makes funny raps, but he killed Em on a diss

Mainstream Kanye did it last year even though I dont like him, but really Wayne killed it with The Carter last year, also BG with LACM, Z-ro SwishaHouse is strong. Some of the best right now Slim Thug, Mike Jones, Lil Flip, Boosie n Weebie, Young Jeezy, Z-Ro, Micheal Watts, Magno, ESG, Devin the Dude and Paul Wall and Lil Whyte.


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

first of all pac then big ,big L and nas thats it.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

run dmc and public enemy bizatches









and i like bofa


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Damn and I forgot Onyx, the songs where Sticky and Fredro would rhyme a conversation into a song to tell a story still rank as some of the best lyrical compositions ever in my book. They also pioneered their own style of rap and you wouldn't have alot of the guys you do today if it weren't for a bunch of screaming bald dudes from new york.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Damn and I forgot Onyx, the songs where Sticky and Fredro would rhyme a conversation into a song to tell a story still rank as some of the best lyrical compositions ever in my book. They also pioneered their own style of rap
> [snapback]923002[/snapback]​


Immortal Technique - Peruvian Cocaine
Immortal Technique - Dance with the Devil


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Damn and I forgot Onyx, the songs where Sticky and Fredro would rhyme a conversation into a song to tell a story still rank as some of the best lyrical compositions ever in my book. They also pioneered their own style of rap
> ...


?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


Listen to those songs, if you like that kind of style where they rhyme a conversation or story those songs are GREAT. Well they're great in their own right.
BTW Dance with the Devil is a true story.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Ah, sorry you weren't clear on that so I wasn't sure it was in reference to. I'll download them when I get home and check them out


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Ah, sorry you weren't clear on that so I wasn't sure it was in reference to. I'll download them when I get home and check them out
> [snapback]923156[/snapback]​










You'll be glad.


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

i'd have to say MC GQ or maybe Skibadee. but none of the MC's listed.. but maybe thats becuas im more of a junglist than a hip hop head.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> Easily the best rapper right now is 'the almighty King Koopa' Chamillionaire the undground mixtape messiah. He's killed every rapper lyrically and turned down every record label out. I hate this topic cause most hip hop fans only get to hear what they see on MTV so they start naming off Biggie n Pac or Em as the best lyricist or rappers.
> 
> -Biggie was a true master freestyle lyricist but turned pop with Puffy
> -Pac was more an actor/rapper/activist that became Suge Knights puppet
> ...


boy u sure like ur houston rappers...z-ro is tite...paul wall? gimme a break man that dude is crap...chamillionare cool, lil flip are u kidding me?!? and ur saying that we listen to wuts on mtv...lil whyte only had one song and that sh*t was whack to...lil john is a good producer i can agree with everything else i guess...except for the last whole damn paragraph

immortal technique didnt do that sh*t in dance with the devil...he was in prison and someone told him the story and he put it in a song

hahahahahahaha ...lil flip LOL


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

my favorite group of all time...is cash money big tymers the whole thing...i dont care wut u say...every song they have are hits


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> What? Why isn't the #1 selling rapper even on the list as a choice?
> 
> Eminem, hands down.
> [snapback]901395[/snapback]​


I must agree... He knows how to market himself and he has some sik lyrics! I was listening to a little of 50's new album today thinking he sounded a little mono-toned .... it sucked.. now with Eminem, he has some rythum and ryme about him... Also has some funny ass videos!

*And what is up with 2 Pac --- motherfuckers still making albums years after he is dead..







*


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

eminem and 50 cent is alright.

you shouldnt throw stones if you live in a glass house, and if you have a glass jaw, you should watch your mouth. CAUSE ILL BREAK YOUR FACE!!!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

50 cent is gonna get murdered soon...hes like scarface and this is the beginning of the end of his career


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Jim Morrison.



> Free fall flow river flow, on and on it goes. Breathe under water till the end; yes, the river knows.


Pac


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

NegativeCamber said:


> *And what is up with 2 Pac --- motherfuckers still making albums years after he is dead..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was a Workaholic. that and he could write his ass off. Fasted writer Ever, IMO. From what ive read at least.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

he still has 100's of songs unreleased...unfortunately they are all gonna be ruined by eminem but o well sh*t happens


----------



## 2nafury (Jul 10, 2004)

ALOE BLACC of emanon


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

The only white one


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Em not even the best WHITE rapper out. Ems the best selling POP artist. You didnt see Eminem lip sync on GOOD MORNING AMERICA. WTF?! WAS THAT? Lil Whytes phynially phamous was fiya and Paul Wall, Cham n Magno runs with every underground rapper out. How you gonna say Paul Wall no good, Anyone who even knows anything about rap knows Cham n Paul tearnin everybody up

"K fizzle you da fake man, fake as a manaquin...mouse in your left and dick in your other hand".

Also Flip is the underground king and killed T.I. on like 10 diss tracks last yr. Workn wit PimpC, BunB, Jody Breeze, Young Jeezy. Fizzle how come you jocked your screename from E40s language. You dunno nothing bout hip hop so dont even tryin act cool. Anyone who saying 'foeshizzle my name k fizzle i still talk like thizzle' Snoop made that wack back in the 90's fool it's 2005.

I crown you the offical P-fury POP STAR!!!! CONGRADULATION!!!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> "K fizzle you da fake man, fake as a manaquin...mouse in your left and dick in your other hand".
> 
> Also Flip is the underground king and killed T.I. on like 10 diss tracks last yr. Workn wit PimpC, BunB, Jody Breeze, Young Jeezy. Fizzle how come you jocked your screename from E40s language. You dunno nothing bout hip hop so dont even tryin act cool. Anyone who saying 'foeshizzle my name k fizzle i still talk like thizzle' Snoop made that wack back in the 90's fool it's 2005.
> 
> ...





















WUT ????


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

My favorite is 2-pac because hes dead.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> watermonst3rs said:
> 
> 
> > Easily the best rapper right now is 'the almighty King Koopa' Chamillionaire the undground mixtape messiah. He's killed every rapper lyrically and turned down every record label out. I hate this topic cause most hip hop fans only get to hear what they see on MTV so they start naming off Biggie n Pac or Em as the best lyricist or rappers.
> ...


I said it was a true story...hoe.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

A dead one.....haha

Eminem is by far the best. The Mockingbird shows how the guy really is towards his daughter, and its kinda a slap in the face for the critics.


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

Come to think of it.. i like Ice T.. bodycount rocks.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

M.C. Juice is the sickest freestyler i have heard. He destroyed eminem in the rap olympics. Supernat beat him, bun not really. Juice's sh*t was way tighter. This guy chooses to remaine unsigned. He is from chicago. He even wrote summertime by will smith. He is well known throught the industry, and i promise you none of your favorite rappers want to battle on the mic with this guy, or they will get destroyed. "Flows so sharp i could shank a sin-say"-Juice


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

G-unit is the best


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Where is Eazy E, MC Ren, and the best flowing lyracist of all time before his accident, the DOC.

Also where is the GAME????

This pole is incomplete and blows ass.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> Em not even the best WHITE rapper out. Ems the best selling POP artist. You didnt see Eminem lip sync on GOOD MORNING AMERICA. WTF?! WAS THAT? Lil Whytes phynially phamous was fiya and Paul Wall, Cham n Magno runs with every underground rapper out. How you gonna say Paul Wall no good, Anyone who even knows anything about rap knows Cham n Paul tearnin everybody up
> 
> "K fizzle you da fake man, fake as a manaquin...mouse in your left and dick in your other hand".
> 
> ...


u swear like i didnt know e-40 is the creator of most of these words out rite now...and if u think lil flip is sick with it u dont know sh*t i repeat sh*t about hip hop...if lil flip is so tite...why he only have 2 songs? he was a dud...he cant rhyme for sh*t "i like spaghetti and shrimp cuz a thug like ta eat" wtf?...and paul wall....are u kidding me? houston rappers are garbage....in tippin on 4'4's i didnt see ne thing special...iono wut underground ur talking about because u sure as hell dont know ne thing about hip hop ...chamillionare aint pop....wtf is i wanna get sexual about u f*cking dipshit

dont gime lectures...u may be older but u sure as hell dont know sh*t about hip hop

and its congraTulations u f*cking dumb ass worthless piece of sh*t in a hole...listen to ur paul wall and ur f*cking lil flip u mainstream wannabe...my music is real bitch and u dont know sh*t...step off me son


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

styles of beyond = best underground rap group







heltah skeltah and the folks from boot camp are tight too.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

styles of beyond is good but not the best sonny boy

haha jk they are sick iwth it


----------



## GangstaCool (Feb 25, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> ...and if u think lil flip is sick with it u dont know sh*t i repeat sh*t about hip hop...if lil flip is so tite...why he only have 2 songs? he was a dud...he cant rhyme for sh*t "i like spaghetti and shrimp cuz a thug like ta eat" [snapback]925242[/snapback]​


Obviously u never heard of DJ Screw. I'll admit that U Gotta Feel Me Disc One isnt all that tight, but go pick up Undaground Legend and all that mixtape sh*t by Flip, he aint the freestyle King for nuthin.


----------

